# GA16DE LOW COMPRESSION KIT



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

does anybody know of any kits other then this one Import Performance Parts - Nissan HP Engine Kits
too build a low compression turbo motor cheaper then a grand????
I've been looking for awhile and this is all I could find
thanks


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
I use a 2 mm copper spacer plate sandwiched between 2 generic HGs
Almost a year boosting 14 psi...
Hope it helps
Peace


----------



## KimJ (Nov 23, 2006)

I make them my self, if interested


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

a complete kit
rods, pistons, rings bearings, gaskets
for low compression 8.5:1??


----------

